# New mice



## modestmouse (Jul 30, 2017)

My first mice - hoping to breed in future once I get the hang of things and know enough.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Aw, they're all so cute! Love the Siamese.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They look very bright and fit.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Loving the mask on the piebald, I don't often say those words.


----------

